# IBS Info and Support Toronto



## Belinda1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone:I just want to let you know about a support group for people with IBS in Toronto. It's called IBS Info and Support Toronto. Our meetings are held every Monday from 7 to 10 p.m. via phone.It's free to join our group and all events are free. You can check out our group's website at http://www.meetup.com/Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome-IBS-Toronto/


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks, I'm in Toronto and I might just join in..... problem is I'm often busy with my children in the evening but maybe I'll give it a go.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks,Just joined!We'll talk on Monday!


----------

